# Question..



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Do you possibly think a rat could harm my 5 and 6 week old chicks?
Because I have one that comes in and eats their food. Just want to 
be safe.. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OH yes, it can. You need to do something about that.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OH yes, it can. You need to do something about that.


Oh no, what should I do? Should I keep their food where the rat can't see it? Will that make it go away?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, it will go after the chicks. You need to keep the rat out or bait it so it dies. There is bait and bait stations that can be used around chickens.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nope, it will go after the chicks. You need to keep the rat out or bait it so it dies. There is bait and bait stations that can be used around chickens.


Ok, thanks! My chicks are a bit bigger than the rat though. One of my chicks went up to it and it didn't even look over.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Plus it's the first time I've ever even see the rat.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Still, if you’ve actually spotted one, there are others you definitely have not seen, and even if the chicks are bigger they can still be bitten. 
I would do away with those nasty wild rodents as soon as possible for the health and safety of your chicks in general. Good luck!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Still, if you’ve actually spotted one, there are others you definitely have not seen, and even if the chicks are bigger they can still be bitten.
> I would do away with those nasty wild rodents as soon as possible for the health and safety of your chicks in general. Good luck!


How do I get them away.?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You kill them. Look for AG bait at the feed store and bait stations.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You kill them. Look for AG bait at the feed store and bait stations.


Ok, Thank you!


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

Yes, I would get rid of the rat just in case, I would get a small trap and use any sort of old food in your pantry as bait, them once you have it contained you can either kill it, or if you’re a real animal person, re-home it to a nearby park or field


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TawnyFeathers said:


> Yes, I would get rid of the rat just in case, I would get a small trap and use any sort of old food in your pantry as bait, them once you have it contained you can either kill it, or if you’re a real animal person, re-home it to a nearby park or field


Ok, LUCKILY I haven't seen the rat ever comeback..😅


----------

